

Why The Mac App Store Should Stay Away From Paid Upgrades - jjac
http://www.joergjacobsen.com/blog/2012/03/28/why-the-mac-app-store-should-stay-away-from-paid-upgrades/

======
saurik
This article seems to completely miss the point that almost all of Apple's
revenue comes from hardware sales: they pretty much build software to make
certain that there is incentive to own their hardware; even more so, as all of
their revenue is from hardware, they are in a uniquely deranged position where
you are encouraged to throw away your old devices and replace them with new
ones.

